# child visa 101



## redbenj (May 5, 2009)

hi,
my wife and i hope to relocate back to sydney from Ireland in August 2010.
We both have perm residence , and valid RRV's (expires in sept 2010).
We have a 3 month old son , and are currently gathering documents to make a sponsored child visa (subclass 101 - Offshore) application for him. Current info says this could take 4 months to process.
Has anyone gone through this process - any pitfalls , or things we should consider ?

Do we HAVE to go through this process before we relocate , or is it possible for us to travel and enter on our RRV's , and have our son enter on an ETA (holiday Visa), and we then make an apllication for him within Australia ?

Aside , i hope to find employment paying circa $90k per annum. Allowing $500ish per week for rent , is this enough for a caouple and son to live on ?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi Red:

You should be able to sponsor your child onshore as well:
Child Visa (Onshore) (Subclass 802)

***
I would ask DIAC directly and explain your RRV runs out in Sep 2010.

Even if DIAC says no you can always file your childs 101 application now and get it by May/June. You can still buy your plane tickets before then as your child PP details are still unchanged, only the visa needs to be done before you travel. 



redbenj said:


> hi,
> my wife and i hope to relocate back to sydney from Ireland in August 2010.
> We both have perm residence , and valid RRV's (expires in sept 2010).
> We have a 3 month old son , and are currently gathering documents to make a sponsored child visa (subclass 101 - Offshore) application for him. Current info says this could take 4 months to process.
> ...


----------



## redbenj (May 5, 2009)

Cheers,
But I was querying if he can enter Oz on an ETA ,as we will be travelling on RRV's.
Once he is in Oz , an onshore aplication shouldnt be an issue (apart from the extra cost to that of applying offshore !!!)

Also , if people had experience with a 101 offshore , and any advice they may be able to give. Processing times , additional info requests (medical) etc ?

thanks,
redbenj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi redbenj
a friend got her visa but could not travel as she was pregger, once she delivered, they applied for teh pp, which took a week-10 days, they then applied for the visa and got it in 2 months, the entire procedure took about 3 months. the medicals were done but nothing elaborate, just a regular checkup for the baby.


----------



## redbenj (May 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info Anji1976.


----------



## Hultsfred (Jul 10, 2010)

*interesting this one....*

We're in exactly the same situation, except that baby is yet to be born. Plan was to move to Australia as soon as possible after birth with baby on an ETA (November 2010) and apply for a child visa onshore, otherwise our RRVs will have expired before we get the offshore child visa.

Did you ever find out whether an ETA for babies is an option? I think they are "non-substantive" (but not sure).

M


----------



## redbenj (May 5, 2009)

Hi Hultsfred,

You should definately contact your nearest DIMA office to find out for sure - The info we were given was a pretty standard response - ie: that you must have a 'suitable' visa for entry into Oz. If you are arriving with a kid on an ETA , and ye with RRV's about to expire , then Im sure it might arise some suspicion at border control. (if you intend to live in Oz , then your child should have a permanent visa, not an ETA)

btw,We applied for the child visa in feb and it finally came through only 2 weeks ago. This yrs allowance of family stream visa was released in July , so alot of applications were awaiting that. maybe processing times are now quicker ( November isnt that far away!!!)

hope it works out for you,
redbenj


----------



## Hultsfred (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey, thanks so much for your reply and congratulations on the child visa. Yikes, hadn't considered visa allowances so far, but guess we should be fairly save in October (when baby is due), as far as I know these are tied to the financial year. 5 months is a LONG time.
You point out exactly the concerns I had about a tourist visa .... yes need to talk to Dimia but will let them decide on our RRVs first (which they have been contemplating for two weeks now), else I might find myself on a plane next month anyway.
Good luck with your move.

M


----------



## G&TSinger (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi there, we have our PR visas activated in 2008 when I was pregnant. Activated visa then and came home to have baby and applied for child visa 101 in January this year and it was only granted 3 weeks ago. So it took approx 6 months to process. Hubby had to have Oz Police Check redone even though he had completed same for his visa, baby had to have basic medical done, completed application form and sent off. We did it all ourselves whereas for our own visas, we used a Visa Specialist. Fairly straight forward to be honest but time consuming! We are heading off permanently now in September to Brisbane. Tina


----------

